# شرح فيديو لمبادىء وأساسيات الميكاترونكس



## ahmelsayed (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
هذا الرابط يحتوى على شرح وافى لكثير من أساسيات الميكاترونكس 
فهو يقوم بشرح هذه العناصر:


*actuators*
*circuit examples*
*data acquisition*
*electrical components and measurements*
 

*mechatronic system examples*
*PIC microcontroller examples*
*PIC microcontroller student design projects*
 

*power transmission*
*sensors*
وهذا الشرح تابع لجامعة كولورادو
وهذا هو الرابط كاملا :
http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/video_demos/mechatronics/

أرجو الإفادة للجميع
​


----------



## ahmedshiko (6 أبريل 2011)

الموقع ممتاز بصراحه 
مشكور


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الخير 

رائع جدا مع الروابط الإضافية في الموقع 

مثلا http://www.rdpe.com/displacement/lvdt/lvdt-principles.htm

يشرح بشكل رسومات سهلة الفهم 

الله يجزيك الخير مرة ثانية


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (8 أبريل 2011)

بالإضافة أن الموقع بما يحتويه من أبواب يعطي المعلومات الأساسية بعيدا عن الغوص في التعقيدات النظرية أو التكرارية 

الله يجزيك الخير ، و يفتح عليك و يسعدك في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## amjad227 (16 أبريل 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 يوليو 2011)

thankxxx


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## abdalmonemmahmod (20 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته ماشاء الله وبارك الله لكم في اجتهادكم لخدمة الناس في علمهم الدنيوي وجزاكم الله خير موقع ممتاز


----------



## AHMED.FA (26 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليك ولك وزادك من علمه


----------

